# My new rat might be pregnant...



## Cookie and Mischief (Sep 30, 2014)

Hi! On Christmas Eve I got a new female rat, and now that I think about it, she has a lot of "pregnant" symptoms!

~She has built a nest, and stays there most of the day and night,
~She bites (and draws blood) anyone who goes near her nest,
~When I got her, she didn't explore at all,
~She doesn't let her cagemate, Rosie, near her nest most of the time,
~She is pear shaped,
~She eats more then I think a regular rat should,
~She does not climb,

I will try to post some pictures tomorrow when I can!

Thanks so much!


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

How old is she?


----------



## ALLOisaSAURUS (May 2, 2014)

Did you get her cagemate from the same place at the same time?


----------



## ponderosa (Oct 13, 2014)

The pear shape is a red flag of pregnancy, I'd say. If you get a chance, post pictures of her belly so people can get a better idea of whether she's pregnant or just heavyset. If she is pregnant, she's probably about to pop.


----------



## Cookie and Mischief (Sep 30, 2014)

I have no clue how old she is, I would say definitely over 6 weeks though. And no, I got them about 2 weeks apart, and here are some pictures of her belly;


----------



## Cookie and Mischief (Sep 30, 2014)

Oh, and I got them from the same place, a pet store (which I now know is a really bad place to get rats).


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

That girl looks about ready to pop! However, depending on how old she is and considering her markings, megacolon could be a possibility. If she's older than 6-8 weeks though then I'd likely say you're about to have some little rat jelly beans.


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

If you haven't already, move her to a 10 gallon tank or a plastic bin with holes drilled in it. Give her lots of soft bedding and let her do her thing. From the look of her I'd say she's due to start nesting and give birth any day now.


----------



## Cookie and Mischief (Sep 30, 2014)

OH, she has already started nesting. She collects the bedding from all around the cage and puts it in her corner. I will get right to the bin thingy.. Thanks so much!


----------



## Cookie and Mischief (Sep 30, 2014)

My 10 gall. fish tank is in use by my goldfish, Kiwi, and my dad isn't home to drill some holes in the bin... Would it work if I put 1/4-1/2 inch hadware cloth over the lid?


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

Cookie and Mischief said:


> My 10 gall. fish tank is in use by my goldfish, Kiwi, and my dad isn't home to drill some holes in the bin... Would it work if I put 1/4-1/2 inch hadware cloth over the lid?


That would work perfectly. Just make sure there's no pokey ends that she might snag herself on if she's climbing or checking it out.


----------



## Cookie and Mischief (Sep 30, 2014)

okie-doke! Thanks!

How am I supposed to pick up a pregnant rat, anyways? she is still a little aggresive near her nest, though.


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

I usually wrap one hand around them just behind the front legs then support their bottom with the other. You have to do it rather quickly if she wants to bite, but still be gentle about it. Don't grab the belly. Approach from behind if possible to avoid potential biting. I'm having the same problem with a pregnant girl that I just picked up at a store (intentionally). It's rough sometimes with nippy mama rats, but just keep working through it; she'll eventually realize you're not an enemy.


----------



## Cookie and Mischief (Sep 30, 2014)

Okay, thanks!


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

You're definitely going to want to make friends with her now though! Checking out the babies can be tricky I didn't have issues picking up Vicky while she was prego but once the babies were here..


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

I just tried something new with Phoebe (my new pregnant girl). Instead of picking her up just with my hands I draped a small piece of fleece over her and then scooped her up while she was sniffing at the fleece. It was much less stressful for both of us


----------



## Cookie and Mischief (Sep 30, 2014)

Great idea! I think she MIGHT birth today, she made a little nest out of the fleece squares I put in there...


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

Awesome! Could still be a couple of days, but do let us know!


----------



## Cookie and Mischief (Sep 30, 2014)

Okie-doke, will do!


----------

